# From the "I wonder if this would work" category



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Has anybody ever tried to bait and switch Kings by trolling for them like they do with Sailfish and stuff (You know...troll a hook-less bait and then pull it away).

I know it's relatively easy to chum them around structure and get them on flies...and have done so a bunch...but I just wondered about that when I was watching a show about fly fishing for sailfish.

Has anybody tried it?


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I have done cudas this way with success. A bag of chum over a wreck will bring something in, and usually something hungry. Snapper, mahi, kings, etc. The only frustration I have with that plan, has always been porpoises. Once they show up, you are kinda stuck with them.

I have never trolled a plug then switched, to be clear. The way we did it, was to throw them a live hardtail and let them cut it in half. They will then circle it and come back for the second half. When they make the circle and are looking away, pull the hardtail and put a big nasty red fly in the exact same spot. They will always pick it up. Literally 100% of the time.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've never done it with a king. Always caught them around structure.

I have wanted to try it with wahoo though


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Chris V said:


> I've never done it with a king. Always caught them around structure.
> 
> I have wanted to try it with wahoo though


I don't know if it would work or not...and, as many know, Kings are so relatively easy to catch around rigs and structure that I guess the question is: why try it?

I'm just curious if it would work or not. I'm curious if they'd slash at a trolled bait and then just be gone or if they would follow it to the boat. If it's the latter, I don't see why it wouldn't work fine.

Like I say....just sorta in the "what if" category.


----------



## CaptainClif.com (Jan 25, 2008)

Ive done it with bull reds. When I needed them on the fly and they wouldn't blitz, sometimes I'd troll 2 big plugs. When we'd get a hit I'd stop and we'd cast flies with sinking lines. Sometimes it worked well. Best to catch them on top, but sometimes you gotta make a day. As for Wahoo, in Blue Water fly fishing by Trey Combs (i think its in that book, like 75% sure) they would take and troll plugs on ropes with big rubber shock absorbers and when a wahoo would hit it would light all its buddies up and they would cast behind the boat and hook up. Long time ago i read that. I think it was in that book and want to say it was done by stue apt, but its been 20 years or so since I read it.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

I didn't read the book but did see the Trey Combs video. There was one wahoo that they stopped the frame and he was like 20 feet in the air.

BTW, Like a lot of us about once or twice a year I love to go out to the shrimp boats and catch jack crevalle until my arms are tired. Then I get over it for another year. 

Anyway...there was a guy on the back of a shrimp boat with a big ol rubber bungee cord. He'd stick a menhadden on the hook of the bungee cord and just hoist the jacks up onto the boat. Damn sure seemed more efficient and quicker than with flies (G).


----------

